
AWQL.me – A web AWQL console to easily run requests on your Adwords accounts - sunnyreports
https://www.awql.me
======
sunnyreports
AWQL.me is a web console to query easily your Google Adwords accounts with
AdWords Query Language. It is born when we developed sunnyreports, a Google
Adwords reporting tool. At that time, we needed an easy way to check the AWQL
queries we were using.

We developed a simple web console for that. Later, we released it as a free
web service for everybody.

The primary use is to query manually the accounts but we added scheduled
queries by users request.

Although it hasn't had much traction, we have some dozens of users using it
hasn't had much traction, we have some dozens of users using.

